# Normal x Lesser Platty



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

what would I get? cheers


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

50% normals 
50% lessers


----------



## Jonah123 (May 7, 2010)

as above


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks,

what do you think is best to breed to a normal - Lesser Platty or Butter???


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

C.Bruno said:


> thanks,
> 
> what do you think is best to breed to a normal - Lesser Platty or Butter???


well they are pretty much the same but i think butter looks nicer but thats just me


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> 50% normals
> 50% lessers


chance per egg - no guarantees...


C.Bruno said:


> what do you think is best to breed to a normal - Lesser or Butter???


imo, same thing...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Aye, as above, same gene, more yellow ones get called Butters and then line bred.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Aye, as above, same gene, more yellow ones get called Butters and then line bred.


and generally, cost a bit more...


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

ok thanks guys also....

BluEL x BluEL = ??

Normal x Mojave = 50% Normal 50% Mojave ???

Mojave x Mojave = 25% Normal 25% Mojave 25% Super Mojave???

is this right (can some1 corretct the first one as well please!) 

All chances per egg


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

C.Bruno said:


> ok thanks guys also....
> 
> BluEL x BluEL = ??
> 
> ...


BluEL x BluEL = 100% BluEL (genes dependant on the make-up of the BluEL's)


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> BluEL x BluEL = 100% BluEL (genes dependant on the make-up of the BluEL's)


 
cheers mate


----------

